# Any half empty van from the UK to Portugal?



## cieloytierra (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello everyone.

We have decided to rent for a year before buying. So here we go Portugal!

I'm not taking much with us as the house is fully furnished but I do need to take a few boxes (about six) and can't afford to pay a removal company...so I wonder if there is anyone out there leaving the UK (Midlands area - not for from Birmingham) towards Portugal??????

The move is beginning March but will consider sending it before if something pops up before that date.

I look forward to hearing any suggestions or offers.

Many thanks and Happy New Year to everyone.


CieloyTierra


----------

